# today's PIA tear off



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

What a pain in the anus this job is. 5 layer tear off on a flat roof: pitch and gravel + pitch and gravel + smooth BUR + smooth BUR + modified. 
There was sooo much weight that it caused some major deflection in the roof structure that needed to be repaired. For the record, maximum code is 2 layers, it used to be 3 up until 2 years ago. It's not the worst tear off we've done, but pretty close to it.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

That sounds like just a joy! Been there, on one building most of it had 5 layers or so, of various mopping of felts/mods/mineral surface mods. Had to replace around 3/4 the plywood on it and sister in a few new rafters. If I remember right there wasnt any insulation on the wood deck and they didnt nail the base sheet, they mopped it. It was around 2" or so of solid asphalt and ply sheets. PITA if they put insulation between the layers it makes it somewhat easier. :laughing:


----------



## caliroofer (Feb 15, 2011)

Those are brutal, especially when they sneak a layer or mop to the deck. Always makes for a long tear off.


----------



## aac_cos (Apr 24, 2011)

Hope you took a core sample BEFORE you bid it LOL


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I bid it at 4 layers instead of 5. Didn't take the core sample on this particular job. I bid most jobs of this type (1oo year old two flats) at 4 layers because they usually are.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Im going to go out on a limb and say your guys are not  when they get done tearing off. Those kind of jobs you cant wait to start the lay up. Might want to think about a 12 pack bonus each if they make good time :yes:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

They don't complain. They do what it takes. One of my guys has 5 kids, I was telling him he was rich, he said he has work and health that yes he is rich. I wish I had his attitude. I've worked with him in one way or another since about 2001.

On Saturday I told them to come over to my house for the beer bonus, but they never showed up. I didn't want to bring it to the job and say wait till after. I know what I'd be doing once the boss left, just a recipe for disaster IMO to aven have alcohol anywhere near a job site.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> They don't complain. They do what it takes. One of my guys has 5 kids, I was telling him he was rich, he said he has work and health that yes he is rich. I wish I had his attitude. I've worked with him in one way or another since about 2001.
> 
> On Saturday I told them to come over to my house for the beer bonus, but they never showed up. I didn't want to bring it to the job and say wait till after. I know what I'd be doing once the boss left, just a recipe for disaster IMO to aven have alcohol anywhere near a job site.


No they may not complain, but a couple of beers never hurts. That is one good attitude to have, I wish I had that also.


Huh you mean to tell me ROOFERS never showed up for beers? They must be too tired from the tear off. :laughing: No I was in no way saying bring it to the job site, that wouldnt turn out good at all. We use to do it for the guys untill someone had a few too many and got in trouble. It stoped quickly after that. To bad too.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

And I thought I had it bad last week tearing off 5 squares of pitch and gravel mopped to the decking.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

For the record I was way over on my estimate of tons. it was almost 19 tons of tear off.


----------



## How'd that get there (Sep 22, 2010)

What no fiberglass or better yet foam glass to tear off as well?
I'm curious were you using a cutter of axe?


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

dougger222 said:


> And I thought I had it bad last week tearing off 5 squares of pitch and gravel mopped to the decking.


 
Thats a good week! 5 squares of pitch I could tear that off with my eyes closed! :laughing:


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I don't use cutters on roofs smaller than 20 squares usually. In this case a cutter would have been more trouble than it was worth in the time it would take to transport anf hoist up then hoist down. We use shovels, pitch forks, axes, strong backs and weak minds.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

Grumpy said:


> I don't use cutters on roofs smaller than 20 squares usually. In this case a cutter would have been more trouble than it was worth in the time it would take to transport anf hoist up then hoist down. We use shovels, pitch forks, axes, strong backs and weak minds.


 
Just like the old days!


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I never even saw a roof cutter except pictures until I first used one in 2005 after I started my own business. Garbage chutes? None of my employers EVER used them. That too was something I never used until I started my own business. I thought only the union guys used them LOL... until I started reading spec books, osha regs, building codes etc... then I realized how back-water I was for the first 6 years of my career. But ya don't know what ya don't know, until ya know.

But having had those experiences, I have not been spoiled like some guys who think you need a cutter on a 15 square job. Ridiculious! Put your back into it! 

Don't get me wrong, a cutter has a place and will really speed up most jobs, but just not EVERY job.


----------

